

From Pony Express to Amazon Drone: The History of Delivering Packages - samclemens
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/from-pony-express-to-amazon-drone-the-strange-history-of-delivering-packages

======
edge17
In the same vein, I read this recently - [http://www.amazon.com/The-Victorian-
Internet-Remarkable-Nine...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Victorian-Internet-
Remarkable-Nineteenth/dp/162040592X)

It covers the history of the telegraph and the changes that came with it. Lot
of good historical perspective with regard to communication over large
distances.

